# Livery in Stonehaven Area



## kitty101 (10 March 2015)

Hello,

I am going to be moving my veteran up to Stonehaven in a couple months and I am struggling with livery yards. Mill of Uras only does full livery now and Halymyers doesn't have winter grass livery (my horse isn't too fond of being banged up inside and tends to box walk after a couple hours of being in). 
I have tried phoning Bardspark but their number doesn't appear to exist anymore. Does anyone know if its still open as a livery yard and if so what the current phone number is? 

Any other suggestions of livery yards in the area would be greatly received (I'm willing to travel up to 10 miles from Stonehaven), ideally with grass livery (as long as there is indoor tie-up area and field shelter (this could be natural or man made)) or DIY livery if this isn't the case.

Many Thanks


----------



## Irishdan (10 March 2015)

One of my horses is currently out on loan at this yard http://swanleylivery.com/ .  Lovely place and people.  School is amazing and miles of off road hacking


----------



## kitty101 (10 March 2015)

Irishdan said:



			One of my horses is currently out on loan at this yard http://swanleylivery.com/ .
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, the website makes it look really nice! I've dropped them an email


----------



## jakkibag (10 March 2015)

Hi Bardspark is still a livery yard, I was there for a few years and its now run by Heather Begg, try 01569 762871, she is also on FB!


----------



## kitty101 (10 March 2015)

jakkibag said:



			try 01569 762871
		
Click to expand...

Ah the number I found on Google was different so that explains why it didn't work. I'll give her a call, thank you


----------



## miles (18 March 2015)

Hi
I wonder whether you are fixed up with Livery yet?
Thornhill Livery currently have a vacancy: we can offer livery on a totally DIY basis. Provided is a loose box within a small complex which includes a total of 6 boxes. You would have access to the fields in which to graze your horse all year.

We are just across the road from the Hazlehead woodland with a wide variety of beautiful bridlepaths, and we are only about 4 miles from Aberdeen in the Cults area

The rate is competitive, and the box is available now. I can be contacted on 07528 540 530 or via this forum
Best wishes
Miles


----------



## chestnutmare1983 (28 March 2015)

Hi miles is the livery space still available also are you close enough to a bus stop as I don't currently drive thanks in advance


----------

